# Tolle Idee!!



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2003)

Da man nicht auf alles selber kommen kann, freuen wir uns immer sehr, wenn auch Ideen von Euch kommen.
Gruss und Dank an Andy, hier sein Vorschlag:
Da es sehr viele Treffen unter den Boardies gibt, hat er vorgeschlagen, von jedem Treffen zumindest einen kurzen Bericht ins Magazin zu stellen und dafür ne eigene Rubrik zu machen.

Finden wir ne sehr gute Idee und werden wir ab der nächsten Ausgabe schon umsetzen. Dann müsst Ihr nur noch bei jedem Treffen einen oder ein paar auslosen, der den Bericht schreibt und vielleicht auch ein paar Fotos liefert.

Die Adresse kennt Ihr ja schon:
Magazin@Anglerboard.de 

Also immer her damit!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Mai 2003)

Moin!
Die Idee ist sehr gut. Berichte über AB Treffen wo ich dabei war findet Ihr auf meiner HP die können schon mal genommen werden.
1. BB Treffen! 
Ostern 2001! 
Oktober 2001! 
BB Treffen März 2002! 
Himmelfahrtskomando 2002! 
Bootsangeln mit Knurri und Pete!


----------

